# Spraying African greys



## kat86 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi

Just wondered how often you do/should spray your greys? Oscar hates having his 'showers' & I feel mean doing it. :whip:

He's 7 years old & we've had him since February, he's got one hell of an attitude & won't think twice about biting you. 

We took him to the vets couple of weeks ago & found out that he has sinusitis, poor bugger


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

I used to spray Horris every day,he loved it.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

You could spray your Grey every day in hot weather, & every 2 or 3 days at other times. If he dislikes being sprayed, aim the sprayer above his head, so the water droplets fall on him from high, like rain. Many Greys do not like being sprayed directly, but simulating rain often makes them feel more comfortable about it.


----------



## kat86 (Sep 24, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> You could spray your Grey every day in hot weather, & every 2 or 3 days at other times. If he dislikes being sprayed, aim the sprayer above his head, so the water droplets fall on him from high, like rain. Many Greys do not like being sprayed directly, but simulating rain often makes them feel more comfortable about it.


Thanks!!! I will try that then!!! He really used to skitz when we did it so I would spray myself first saying 'one for me' & then spray Oscar saying 'one for you'!!!! I mist have looked like a right pleb!!! :blush:But he's better then he was!!!!


----------



## kat86 (Sep 24, 2010)

martyb said:


> I used to spray Horris every day,he loved it.


Wish Oscar did!! Then I wouldn't feel so mean!!!!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I spray Rilla the Tinmeh every day in this kind of weather- he utterly loves it, and will head straight to his water bottle to get even wetter when I stop!:lol2: My two cockatiels also adore it, spreading their wings and tails to catch as much as possible. Lexi the Senegal, on the other hand, hates it with a passion and will fling himself madly round the cage to get away.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

My African grey absolutely hates it, she screams and flaps all over her cage. So I dont do it, I have been putting her in the bath with a little bit of water in the bottom to encourage her to bathe herself, she hasn't quite got it yet! She does however try to bathe in her water dish...but its way smaller than her lol


----------



## baldym (Sep 18, 2008)

*re spraying*

make sure sprayer is on fine mist and not cold coz it cools when spayed any how also best not do it to late coz they can catch a chill if still wet when roosting.not all of them like it


----------



## Tomcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Ive got a grey who hated being sprayed to start with, now 15 months on he doesn't kick up a fuss with it at all... Unless he is having a bad day then he kicks up a big fuss haha


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

baldym said:


> make sure sprayer is on fine mist and not cold coz it cools when spayed any how also best not do it to late coz they can catch a chill if still wet when roosting.not all of them like it


 Good advice! :2thumb:


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

we always spray ours with luke warm and aim above them and it isnt a problem. When we had a bird who was scared of the sprayer we would spray a little, stop and treat and continue again once they had the treat and repeat so then they associated spraying with treats and good things!


----------

